# Salt fork crappie- mmmm



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Went to Salt Fork on Tues- good day to be on the water... started off slow, then found the crappie in the trees!! Caught 30 between my better half and I, she got her 1st FO (@13 1/4") crappie of the year. My best was 12 1/2", took home 18 for the frying pan.. MMMMMM All fish were caught on 1/16 twisters, chart. and pink were the hot colors, tipped with minnows..they were slamming moving baits in the tree ends' we had our bobbers @ 2-3' and "worked the wood" Great day to be out!!:B


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Nice work. We usually slam em in the trees this time of year. However, we've not been there this fall.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Got out for 5 hours today- 29 crappie, 1 feisty largemouth, some white bass, 1 bluegill, a channel that my wife thought was another FO crappie, nice day to be out. All were caught on twisters, hot color was pink. A little deeper today, half were caught trolling, the rest in trees. Brought home some of the bigger ones for the fryer!!! MMMMM!!!!


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I_WALL_I said:


> Got out for 5 hours today- 29 crappie, 1 feisty largemouth, some white bass, 1 bluegill, a channel that my wife thought was another FO crappie, nice day to be out. All were caught on twisters, hot color was pink. A little deeper today, half were caught trolling, the rest in trees. Brought home some of the bigger ones for the fryer!!! MMMMM!!!!


Buy some pink and white stingers at SF Outdoors, along with some tube jigs and fish the trees. You won't be sorry!


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Good job. Fishing has been great this fall. I will be out this Friday on the boat.I will post a thread on how I do.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks BABS! The picture of the crappies you posted are why we went to Salt Fork!! Get your minnows @ Salt Fork Outdoors- 2.25 for 3 dozen- you get more than you can use!! (like 8-10 dozen)


----------

